# dynamische Höhe Iframe - größer wird es, aber kleiner nicht



## hanserik (19. Jan 2015)

Hallöchen liebe Community,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Ich habe folgenden Code:


```
<script type="text/javascript"> 
var framefenster = document.getElementsByTagName("iFrame");  
var auto_resize_timer = window.setInterval("autoresize_frames()", 200);  
function autoresize_frames() 
{    
	
	for (var i = 0; i < framefenster.length; ++i) 
	{        
		
		if(framefenster[i].contentWindow.document.body)
		{          
			var framefenster_size = framefenster[i].contentWindow.document.body.offsetHeight;          
			
			if(document.all && !window.opera) 
			{            
					framefenster_size = framefenster[i].contentWindow.document.body.scrollHeight;          
			}          
				framefenster[i].style.height = framefenster_size + 'px';        
		}    
	}  
}
</script>

<iframe id="iFrame" src="/uploads/test.html" style="width:100%; border:none;" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" name="iFramen">
</iframe>
```

Höher wird der Iframe aber kleiner dann nicht mehr. Habe ich etwas übersehen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## hanserik (19. Jan 2015)

Habe etwas herausgefunden:

im DOM- Explorer auf Edge gestellt, funktioniert es.


----------

